# Well's Farmhouse - Jan 2016



## The_Derp_Lane (Jan 6, 2016)

Cartographers... 

After a good year exploring, I decided to get back out and and visit some more places, i've had my eye on this place for quite a while now after finding it back in the Summer. I avoided it after getting the watched feeling outside before stepping in. 

After looking at Red Moles post, I'd decided to try again and it was well worth it! 

This beautiful old house was lived in by an elderly gent who left due to poor health. All of the notes and appointments are dotted around the farmhouse giving this place a real feeling to how he lived his life before he left. In the house, it was clear he once had a passion for Winston Churchill, Art, History and Maps. The paintings that are left behind look beautiful, the history side made it clear he took an important part in WW2. This explore was peaceful and was a brilliant way to off this year.





[/url]The Cartographer's House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]The Cartographer's House, by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]The Cartographer's House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]The Cartographer's House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]The Cartographer's House, by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]The Cartographer's House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]The Cartographer's House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]The Cartographer's House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]The Cartographer's House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]The Cartographer's House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]The Cartographer's House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]The Cartographer's House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]The Cartographer's House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]The Cartographer's House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]The Cartographer's House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]The Cartographer's House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

There was something I loved about the peace in this room... The way all his cherished memories are dotted everywhere. 




[/url]The Cartographer's House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]The Cartographer's House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]The Cartographer's House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]The Cartographer's House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]The Cartographer's House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]The Cartographer's House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]The Cartographer's House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]The Cartographer's House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]The Cartographer's House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]The Cartographer's House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]The Cartographer's House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]The Cartographer's House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]The Cartographer's House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

And back to July




[/url]Cartographers by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

Thanks for looking.  More photos on this location are on my flickr.


----------



## TheNarrator (Jan 6, 2016)

Sorry to speak out, but this wording makes it sound like you're assuming visitors from this forum (ie, Mikeymutt and RedMole) have taken things from this house. 
You do seem to overanalyse far too much. There's so much stuff here don't you think you may have neglected to spot the "missing" items? I don't think moving items around to get the photographs you want can be considered a crime.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jan 6, 2016)

So sorry about that, I just deleted it, i've done that before. No names were said, how do we know more people haven't been to this place? I don't think it was anyone else off this forum


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 6, 2016)

Yes I moved stuff as I always do and will continue to do so.but as was said by the narrator there was so much stuff in here you would never know what was here..well I know I have never even taken a postage stamp.I have very strong views on that..this is not the first time you have hinted at things like this


----------



## smiler (Jan 6, 2016)

Mikey and Rubex are two of the best explorers and photographers we have and I for one like and admire them, I do not for one moment believe they would pinch anything, move yes, Nick NO
You got a lovely report and pics though,


----------



## thorfrun (Jan 6, 2016)

your right about that one room as it just seems perfect as it is, great shots


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 7, 2016)

Perfect location!


----------



## dobbo79 (Jan 7, 2016)

So much to see...lovely pics and what a lovely location. I in the passed have moved items to take a photo. One of them being a retro can of Top deck orangeade lol. 
Many, like myself live by a very good urbex motto.... "take nothing but photos, leave nothing but footprints"


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 7, 2016)

Would drinking it qualify as stealing


----------



## krela (Jan 7, 2016)

BikinGlynn said:


> Would drinking it qualify as stealing



That very much depends where it made an appearance again afterwards...


----------



## belinda (Jan 7, 2016)

Looks like it was a real nice place in its day, such a shame to see a lovely book collection go to waste though.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 7, 2016)

The exterior of the house/outbuildings and the interior of the house look in amazing condition considering!Great collection,Thank you.


----------



## smiler (Jan 7, 2016)

krela said:


> That very much depends where it made an appearance again afterwards...



In that case it never left the property


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 7, 2016)

Quote-There was something I loved about the peace in this room... The way all his cherished memories are dotted everywhere.-Quote.

Unfortunately the room could tell / tells of a far darker and not so peaceful period in the gentleman's life. Clearly from his age and reading interests, he would have been aware of some of the more peculiar / outlandish self-help treatments put forward to mitigate the effects of memory loss/dementia. One of these was to concentrate on an incident, time period or event etc that could be recalled and surround ones self with objects that reinforced the memory - the idea being that one hopefully would expand and build on a small recollection into a memory that was something much larger. Sadly: whilst perhaps giving a little respite, it did nothing to stop the onward march of 'loss of independence' and the inevitable last closing of his own front door. Even sadder is the possible thought that this talented gentleman is perhaps only remembered in the pages of this Forum. Thanks Dauntless for a meaningful report, you did the old gent proud!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jan 7, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Quote-There was something I loved about the peace in this room... The way all his cherished memories are dotted everywhere.-Quote.
> 
> Unfortunately the room could tell / tells of a far darker and not so peaceful period in the gentleman's life. Clearly from his age and reading interests, he would have been aware of some of the more peculiar / outlandish self-help treatments put forward to mitigate the effects of memory loss/dementia. One of these was to concentrate on an incident, time period or event etc that could be recalled and surround ones self with objects that reinforced the memory - the idea being that one hopefully would expand and build on a small recollection into a memory that was something much larger. Sadly: whilst perhaps giving a little respite, it did nothing to stop the onward march of 'loss of independence' and the inevitable last closing of his own front door. Even sadder is the possible thought that this talented gentleman is perhaps only remembered in the pages of this Forum. Thanks Dauntless for a meaningful report, you did the old gent proud!



Thanks Dirus. Houses like these are why I go out exploring, although I never understood the point of moving things about in dead peoples homes, i'll keep these opinions to myself from as of now.

I felt that the bedroom was laid out like this due to long suffering loneliness, long before he got dementia, it was obvious he had no family which didn't live 20 miles away from him going by the letters and photos strewn about, so they couldn't look after him all the time. I recon the way everything's lined out in his bedroom was how he wanted to pass away when it happened, so soon as it did, it would explain why the room felt peaceful to my point of view.


----------



## smiler (Jan 7, 2016)

dauntless - UE said:


> Thanks Dirus. Houses like these are why I go out exploring, although I never understood the point of moving things about in dead peoples homes, i'll keep these opinions to myself from as of now.
> 
> I felt that the bedroom was laid out like this due to long suffering loneliness, long before he got dementia, it was obvious he had no family which didn't live 20 miles away from him going by the letters and photos strewn about, so they couldn't look after him all the time. I recon the way everything's lined out in his bedroom was how he wanted to pass away when it happened, so soon as it did, it would explain why the room felt peaceful to my point of view.



Very insightful comments from DS and yourself, Thanks to you both for them.


----------



## urban-dorset (Jan 7, 2016)

Very interesting property - and photos of course. Thank you for sharing them here.


----------



## jskinner (Jan 7, 2016)

Lovely house, and report. So good to see somewhere untainted by the undesirables who ransack the memories left here, and paint grafitti over the walls.


----------



## URBANMYTH (Jan 7, 2016)

Veey nice love the look of this place


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 8, 2016)

I know a few people who have ventured here "off" forums, who may have moved stuff an what not, an once a location is out everyone goes flocking, as for moving things ect ect sure you move things get your shot, put it back time an time again owners an alike have noticed stuff moved an instantly place is on lockdown, i move stuff get the shot, put it back, (hate walking into a place an its staged) ruins it, but putting things back where you found it is just the right thing to do, if your photographing for artistic reasons of course, kinda the same as closing the door when you leave or a window... many forget this, thus ruining it for everyone else, glad prams been moved back also. Good report/documentation.


----------



## SlimJim (Jan 8, 2016)

Awesome report  I do feel sorry for the chap though. Seems he was losing his mind and was aware of it.

I think it's very easy to point the finger and get it wrong, that's the trouble. You don't know what other entities have been here - i.e. facebook mongs, crooked elites, etc, etc. Mikey and Rubex from what I hear and from my dealings with them are pretty solid and very nice people. Out of the increasingly dodgy UE community, they'd be the last people I'd point the finger at.

As for moving stuff, it's not such a big deal. Personally, I'm not one for rearranging things for the purpose of aesthetics. Maybe pick something out and isolate it for a closeup, ok. I shoved a chair out of frame at Buckland last year too. I think everyone does it to an extent.


----------



## Rubex (Jan 8, 2016)

You got some really nice photos in here Dauntless  I haven't actually visited this place myself so it's good to see more photos of the place and one of the toilet lol


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jan 8, 2016)

Rubex said:


> You got some really nice photos in here Dauntless  I haven't actually visited this place myself so it's good to see more photos of the place and one of the toilet lol



Thank you, There were two toilets in the house. :GEEK:


----------



## smiler (Jan 8, 2016)

SlimJim said:


> Awesome report  I do feel sorry for the chap though. Seems he was losing his mind and was aware of it.
> 
> I think it's very easy to point the finger and get it wro andng, that's the trouble. You don't know what other entities have been here - i.e. facebook mongs, crooked elites, etc, etc. Mikey and Rubex from what I hear and from my dealings with them are pretty solid and very nice people. Out of the increasingly dodgy UE community, they'd be the last people I'd point the finger at.
> 
> As for moving stuff, it's not such a big deal. Personally, I'm not one for rearranging things for the purpose of aesthetics. Maybe pick something out and isolate it for a closeup, ok. I shoved a chair out of frame at Buckland last year too. I think everyone does it to an extent.



I agree with all of your comments Jim, we've always had the vultures circling around the edges of the exploring fraternity waiting to pick over other folks finds,
I feel there has been a misunderstanding and that no slight was meant to other forum members, after all if we can't trust each other, We are all screwed.


----------

